# passenger rail, high speed



## michael (Apr 26, 2005)

hello,

Im trying to locate where the passenger rail route's are is there any way someone there can help me?

My may conceren is locating where the high speed rail runs in the pocono mountain regieon or if there is a high speed rail that runs from there to NY city and back.

Hopefully someone there can help or redirect me to someone who can help me with this info.

Thank you very much

[email protected]


----------



## AlanB (Apr 26, 2005)

Michael,

At present, there isn't any passenger rail service to the Poconos from NY or anywhere else, much less high-speed service. As things stand right now, the closest passenger service to the Poconos, is NJT's Netcong station in New Jersey.

There is a proposal on the books to restore service to the Poconos. New Jersey Transit, along with the State of PA, now own the entire right-of-way to the Deleware Water Gap area. They also have an agreement for access to the tracks in PA from the Gap to Mt. Pocono and could even run to Scranton eventually.

However, due to budget constraints and other factors, the earliest that service might start running is at least 4 to 5 years from now.


----------

